# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Portabilità dei mutui

## Speedy

Mi è stato chiesto se il trasferimento di un mutuo da una banca ad altra banca (secondo il decreto Bersani 2006) consenta la detraibilità degli interessi passivi. 
La prima risposta al volo era stata negativa in quanto il decreto Bersani 2006 nulla prevedeva in merito all'aspetto tributario e le istruzioni ADE sulla rinegoziazione dei contratti di mutuo prevedevano il mantenimento di tre condizioni:
= parti contraenti invariate (mutuante e mutuatario)
= immobile concesso in garanzia immutato
= importo del nuovo mutuo non superiore alla residua quota capitale del vecchio mutuo 
Ho dovuto però modificare la mia risposta in quanto l'articolo 8 comma 4 del decreto legge 31.1.2007 n.7 convertito nella legge 2.4.2007 n.40, riguardante la portabilità del mutuo mediante surrogazione, prevede espressamente che "la surrogazione per volontà del debitore di cui al presente articolo non comporta il venir meno dei benefici fiscali".
Le nuove condizioni da rispettare pertanto sono:
= mutuatario invariato (mentre il mutuante può variare)
= immobile concesso in garanzia immutato
= importo del nuovo mutuo non superiore alla residua quota capitale del vecchio mutuo 
Spero che questa segnalazione vi sia utile. 
Un saluto a tutti 
Speedy

----------


## Maanu

Ciao, 
possiedo il 50% della casa in cui vivo, mentre il rimanente 50% e` di proprieta` del mio ex compagno. 
per il suddetto immobile, io ed il mio ex compagno abbiamo un mutuo cointestato. 
sto per acquistare il suo 50% e per fare cio` ho intenzione di chiudere il mutuo in atto, aprirne uno nuovo di importo maggiore. 
la mia domanda e`: potro` detrarre dal 730 il nuovo mutuo? 
grazie e ciao. 
Manuela

----------


## Speedy

> Ciao, 
> possiedo il 50% della casa in cui vivo, mentre il rimanente 50% e` di proprieta` del mio ex compagno.
> per il suddetto immobile, io ed il mio ex compagno abbiamo un mutuo cointestato.
> sto per acquistare il suo 50% e per fare cio` ho intenzione di chiudere il mutuo in atto, aprirne uno nuovo di importo maggiore.
> la mia domanda e`: potro` detrarre dal 730 il nuovo mutuo?
> grazie e ciao.
> Manuela

  Ciao Manuela,
come avevo fatto già presente, non è possibile sostituire il vecchio mutuo con altro mutuo di importo superiore.
La strada da percorrere forse è diversa. Secondo me ti conviene acquistare il restante 50% del tuo ex compagno accollandoti la sua parte di mutuo. In questa situazione potresti detrarre gli interessi sull'intero mutuo.
Siccome non sono totalmente sicuro di quanto affermato, ti conviene chiedere conferma al call center dell'ADE.
Ciao

----------


## Maanu

grazie, hai il numero del call center?
ciao.
Manuela

----------


## danilo sciuto

A mio parere non occorre chiedere all'AdE !
Confermo quanto detto da speedy.
In merito alla questione, se ne era già parlato qui http://forum.commercialistatelematic...hlight=stipula   

> Ciao Manuela,
> come avevo fatto già presente, non è possibile sostituire il vecchio mutuo con altro mutuo di importo superiore.
> La strada da percorrere forse è diversa. Secondo me ti conviene acquistare il restante 50% del tuo ex compagno accollandoti la sua parte di mutuo. In questa situazione potresti detrarre gli interessi sull'intero mutuo.
> Siccome non sono totalmente sicuro di quanto affermato, ti conviene chiedere conferma al call center dell'ADE.
> Ciao

----------


## Maanu

grazie, ma chiamo il call center (ho trovato in numero!!) perche` la mia situazione e` un pochino diversa, in fondo aumento il mutuo xche` acquisto meta` dell'immobile. vi faccio sapere..

----------


## Maanu

mi ha chiamata il call center dell'agenzia delle entrate dicendomi che chiudendo il mutuo e aprendone uno nuovo, anche per lo stesso immobile, a fronte dell'atto notarile che attesta il fatto che ho acquistato il 50% dell'immobile, potro` detrarre dal 730 il valore del mutuo senza problemi.

----------

